# Water at BMQ



## Intrepidus (18 Feb 2012)

What is the protocol with drinking water at BMQ?
Will the water we drink be the same water that runs through the toilets?

I'm asking because I drank tap water when I was younger and it gave me a long term illness.


----------



## chrisf (18 Feb 2012)

Depends on where you do basic...

There's no running water in Borden, canteens are filled from a nearby stream.

In Saint-John, there's running water, so you can typically fill your canteen at a urinal (much fresher than dipping from a toilet, hold your canteen under the inlet, a few flushes, and you're done).

If you happen to join the reserves, it will vary by base.


----------



## aesop081 (18 Feb 2012)

Just when i thought i heard it all...............


----------



## jeffb (18 Feb 2012)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> What is the protocol with drinking water at BMQ?
> Will the water we drink be the same water that runs through the toilets?
> 
> I'm asking because I drank tap water when I was younger and it gave me a long term illness.



Is this a joke? What do you think is going to happen when you get deployed or even on a field exercise in Canada? Do you think the supply system will ensure that you personally get delivered your Evian no matter where you are in the world? 

If you are not able to drink tap water, I'm going to have to guess that this isn't the job for you. 

Sig Op was joking BTW. You don't have to drink from a stream.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (18 Feb 2012)

...and only sometimes from the urinal.


----------



## dimsum (18 Feb 2012)

jeffb said:
			
		

> Do you think the supply system will ensure that you personally get delivered your Evian no matter where you are in the world?



Not Evian.  Dibba.


----------



## MJP (18 Feb 2012)

I just want to know if it hurts...


----------



## aesop081 (18 Feb 2012)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> What is the protocol with drinking water at BMQ?



Well, first you open your mouth, then you put water in it. You then close your mouth and swallow.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Feb 2012)

:facepalm:


Yeah we'll just run-up the ROWPU every time you want some water......




Chances are your water will be from those water coolers........


----------



## Loachman (18 Feb 2012)

Never drink water. Ever.

No matter how much it's been processed, it's still got traces of fish semen in it.

Stick with whiskey, or sherry for the ladies.


----------



## GAP (18 Feb 2012)

Evian = naive.........FYI


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Feb 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Never drink water. Ever.
> 
> No matter how much it's been processed, it' still got traces of fish semen in it.
> 
> Stick with whiskey, or sherry for the ladies.



I concur 100% with this fine gentleman....and Loachman.


----------



## zerosum (18 Feb 2012)

If you wash your socks and shorts in the water before you drink it, it kills most everything ... also gets rid of most of the chloride and fluoride.


----------



## Sadukar09 (18 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Evian = naive.........FYI



Holy shit.

Mind=Blown.


----------



## ModlrMike (18 Feb 2012)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> What is the protocol with drinking water at BMQ?
> Will the water we drink be the same water that runs through the toilets?
> 
> I'm asking because I drank tap water when I was younger and it gave me a long term illness.



Toilets have long been accepted as a source of potable water, so yes. You will drink the same water that runs through the toilets.  :facepalm:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Never drink water. Ever.
> 
> No matter how much it's been processed, it' still got traces of fish semen in it.
> 
> Stick with whiskey, or sherry for the ladies.



 :goodpost:


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2012)

There's water at BMQ now ?


----------



## jeffb (19 Feb 2012)

Has anyone seen the movie Idiocracy? http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387808/



> [cabinet has been debating putting water on the plants instead of Brawndo]
> Pvt. Joe Bowers: What *are* these electrolytes? Do you even know?
> Secretary of State: They're... what they use to make Brawndo!
> Pvt. Joe Bowers: But *why* do they use them to make Brawndo?
> Secretary of Defense: [raises hand after a pause] Because Brawndo's got electrolytes.



There's also a reoccurring theme that whenever "Not Sure" (Pvt Joe Bowers) suggests putting water on the plants instead of Brawndo (basically Gatorade), people laugh and say "Water, like from the toilet". 

Great movie. Not sure why I thought  of it...


----------



## aesop081 (19 Feb 2012)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> Will the water we drink be the same water that runs through the toilets?



Yes. You will find however, that the water fountains and taps get their water upstream from the toilets. Downstream is just gross.


----------



## exabedtech (19 Feb 2012)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> What is the protocol with drinking water at BMQ?
> Will the water we drink be the same water that runs through the toilets?
> 
> I'm asking because I drank tap water when I was younger and it gave me a long term illness.



Please tell me you're not joining as a plumber.... then again, please tell me you're not signing up for ANY engineering trades.   :facepalm:

Someday, someone is going to have to break this to you... might as well be me.  That fancy bottled water everyone loves is tap water.  Yes.  It really is tap water.  Unless you actually believe some guy is standing under a spring 24/7 filling bottles by the pallet.


----------



## alocin (19 Feb 2012)

Intrepidus said:
			
		

> it gave me a long term illness.



Humphrey Bogart avoided this by just sticking to imported scotch. 

You could always try that.  

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043265/trivia?tab=tr&item=tr0755491


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Feb 2012)

exabedtech said:
			
		

> Please tell me you're not joining as a plumber.... then again, please tell me you're not signing up for ANY engineering trades.   :facepalm:
> 
> Someday, someone is going to have to break this to you... might as well be me.  That fancy bottled water everyone loves is tap water.  Yes.  It really is tap water.  Unless you actually believe some guy is standing under a spring 24/7 filling bottles by the pallet.



Feel like backing that up?  Because I've installed about 200 commercial RO water purification units to bottling plants and water stores over the last ten years.


----------



## Pusser (19 Feb 2012)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Feel like backing that up?  Because I've installed about 200 commercial RO water purification units to bottling plants and water stores over the last ten years.



There have actually been several articles in the mainstream media in the last few years that point out that so-called "natural spring water" (as it's often advertised) is nothing special and certainly no better than the municipal supply in most communities across North America.  There have even been a few documented cases of bottling companies simply bottling the local municipal supply and selling it for considerable profit.  The problem is that there are few regulations on bottled water.  Even if water is "purified" or "filtered" doesn't mean it's any better than what comes out of the tap and in many places, particularly in Canada and the US, simply isn't.  It all depends on the local water authority.


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2012)

Pusser said:
			
		

> There have actually been several articles in the mainstream media in the last few years that point out that so-called "natural spring water" (as it's often advertised) is nothing special and certainly no better than the municipal supply in most communities across North America.  There have even been a few documented cases of bottling companies simply bottling the local municipal supply and selling it for considerable profit.  The problem is that there are few regulations on bottled water.  Even if water is "purified" or "filtered" doesn't mean it's any better than what comes out of the tap and in many places, particularly in Canada and the US, simply isn't.  It all depends on the local water authority.



One thing about bottled vs tap, the majority of bottled waters on the market are filtered or "purified" from municipal sources, but they strip out the added chlorine and fluoride. Many dentists are discouraging parents from giving heir kids bottled water over tap because they aren't getting the benefit from fluoridation, and are seeing an increase in cavities and related dental issues as a result.


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2012)

And to throw my :2c: in on this, I haven't been drinking water since taking the water and sewer course during my undergrad. 

Do you know what is in that stuff? It was a real eye opener. And what makes it worse is that the government allows all this stuff to be in there. Acceptable concentrations my pattootie. I'm telling you that they  are putting stuff in there to make us all compliant zombies! 

:Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## cupper (19 Feb 2012)

But if you have to drink water, use the dehydrated stuff. All you need to do is add water. ;D


----------



## GAP (19 Feb 2012)

or this
http://scoopertino.com/apple-blasts-into-supermarkets-with-revolutionary-apple-water/


----------



## my72jeep (19 Feb 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> or this
> http://scoopertino.com/apple-blasts-into-supermarkets-with-revolutionary-apple-water/



I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry, part of me thinks that add is real.


----------



## jeffb (19 Feb 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> But if you have to drink water, use the dehydrated stuff. All you need to do is add water. ;D



Was that a SpaceQuest reference?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Feb 2012)

Nope,

Dehydrated Water


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Feb 2012)

PFtttttttttttttttttt.  All you here KNOW there is only one kind of _TRUE_ clean, bottled water.   :


----------



## Eaglelord17 (19 Feb 2012)

Well the water on my course (reserves) says not to drink if you are pregnant or if you have a heart problem (and it is tap water) ;D


----------



## jeffb (19 Feb 2012)

The customer reviews at Amazon are too funny. 

http://www.amazon.com/BuyDehydratedWater-com-Dehydrated-Water-Capsules/product-reviews/B004057DI8/ref=dp_db_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## estoguy (20 Feb 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Never drink water. Ever.
> 
> No matter how much it's been processed, it's still got traces of fish semen in it.
> 
> Stick with whiskey, or sherry for the ladies.



I'm loving this thread! 

And I agree, never drink water.  Although, I prefer grain alcohol myself! We must preserve and protect our precious bodily fluids!

As General Ripper said: "I can no longer sit back and allow Communist infiltration, Communist indoctrination, Communist subversion and the international Communist conspiracy to sap and impurify all of our precious bodily fluids."

Also, do remember to deny your "essence" to sexual partners...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Feb 2012)

I totally agree with the OP

http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


----------



## SentryMAn (20 Feb 2012)

buy one of these and Never drink any H20 without using it.
http://cascadedesigns.com/msr/water-treatment-and-hydration/expedition-water-treatment-and-hydration/miox-purifier/product
but first use the following on your water to eliminate the first round of baddies.
http://cascadedesigns.com/msr/water-treatment-and-hydration/expedition-water-treatment-and-hydration/miniworks-ex-microfilter/product

And don't worry the DS staff will wait patiently while you use both on their fresh clean water source.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Feb 2012)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Stick with whiskey, or sherry for the ladies.


"And for the gentlemen that don't like it - Whisky!"



			
				Colin P said:
			
		

> I totally agree with the OP
> 
> http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html


And don't forget the Material Safety Data Sheet:
http://www.dhmo.org/msdsdhmo.html


----------



## Bart905 (20 Feb 2012)

I'm not a fan of tap water myself but after seeing the water they drink in some African and other country's , I'm thankful . Some people say TAP WATER IS BAD FOR YOU .... then I reply simply by saying so is the AIR YOU BREATH try to filter that out .


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2012)

If the OP is seriously concerned about drinking tap water at BMQ, then he needs to find a job elsewhere.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (20 Feb 2012)

I'm going to lock this now.
I'll leave it here for others who may have the same question though.


----------

